# Help needed - Stomach problems, desperately need any advice!



## sparky18 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello everyone. I posted on here a couple of months back about my problem and unfortunately I still haven't been able to find a reliable cure :-(. I will firstly copy my old post in here to show people the original problem, then I will state what I have done since and hopefully someone will be able to give me some final hope with suggestions. Sorry for repeating the post but I really need any help I can get :-(.


sparky18 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm not sure if this is the right forum since I don't believe my problem is IBS however I couldn't find a suitable sub-forum to post it in so if an admin wishes to move the thread please do so. Well...I am 18 years old and have just recently met a wonderful gf, so I want this problem to end ASAP! As the title says, I have a really embarrasing problem which is, quite simply, starting to ruin my life. No matter what I eat, or in some cases what I drink, five to ten minutes later my stomach starts rumbling terribly. I will try to give as much information as possible and I appreciate any feedback at all.The problem, surprisingly enough, only started to be an issue when I began college 2 years ago. Up until that time, I had never experienced such a problem and my eating habits and life style haven't changed at all.Some of the things which could be causing it which I have found myself include:Varied eating times, sometimes I go a long while without a meal. (max 8 hours)Varied sleeping times, I do not really have a regular sleeping pattern.I don't eat much fruit & vegetables, and quite a lot of junk food.Now some of you may be thinking I have alread diagnosed the problem..however recently I have improved all three areas above and nothing has changed. At all. . I even tried to reduce how much I eat, but that caused the same problem as my stomach growled out of hunger.So far, the only way to stop the flatulence is to break wind and burp until all the gas is out, which is also an embarrasing situation and sometimes socially awkward to do. However if I don't, the rumbling continues!The grumbling reaches its worst peak early in the morning when I am in bed, at about 4 am. It really goes insane, every morning without fail. Rumble rumble rumble, stops me from sleeping and I have to walk around trying to get all the gas out..how pleasant!Obviously this is a tough situation with my GF and it actually is an uncomfortable feeling in my stomach. The rumbles vary from growling, to little 'pops' (like bubbles popping, hard to explain) and to even a 'watery' rumble, like water moving around. It just seems like my insides are 10 times louder than they should be.Im sure I've missed a bit of information, and I have looked on google and tried to cure the problem through use of indigestion tablets, but nothing seems to work. I have also visited the doctor last week who suggested that I go for a helicobacter test (which I had done on Friday) to see if I have "helicobacter pylori". In the mean time he gave me some peppermint capsules but they don't really seem to be doing anything.Sorry for the wall of text, and if anyone has a question which would help them to answer my question, then feel free to ask me...thanks in advance


So I tested negative for Helicobacter pylori and the peppermint oil capsules continued to do nothing. Since then, I visited the doctor numerous more times and have tried Colpermin, Mebevevine, and Omeprazole. Unfortunately, all three had little to no effect on my problem.I have also tried lots and lots of herbal things and products from the internet. Activated charcoal, digestive enzymes, acidophilus pearls, slippery elm (water and tablet form), herbal teas (fennel/ginger) and products such as Digestive Advantage for Gas. I also did a ACAI Berry cleanse.My lifestyle has also changed a lot, I now have a really good regular sleep pattern, I have slowly started increasing the amount of Fruit and Veg into my diet and I have cut out junk food almost entirely. Now, I have to say generally the problem seems to have got better, especially during the day. But usually after tea time it starts again. Lots of gas, lots of rumbling and a very uncomfortable feeling.Also, my stomach now rumbles a lot even when I don't even have any gas to release. Another point is that when I go out in town and have alcoholic drinks, that night and the next morning it's usually rumble free...also very weird.The main issue which still stands is the morning one. At around 5-6 AM WITHOUT FAIL, always at this time! My stomach starts making really loud noises, like popping sounds, as though you are bursting a bubble. And along with this, there is a lot of "water rumbling", almost like the sound a plug makes when water is being sucked into it. It's really weird, and really awkward







.It's really, really depressing now, and it's actually turning into a phobia of eating and of quiet places. I was also tested for celiac at the doctor's but that was negative. So a week on Monday I'm going back to the doctor and hopefully being referred to a gastroenterologic.One thing I have noticed is if I press down on my lower abdomen in certain places it almost feels like I am "relieving" something, my stomach makes a weird noise when I push down but it feels like it gets things moving. Really hard to explain :-(.Sometimes I just wish I had the body back I had when I was 16. Really never even gave my stomach a second thought because it never caused problems, and now it's always on my mind.Again, sorry for all the text but I wanted to give as much info as possible. I really do appreciate anything at all anyone may have to say to help me.Thank you in advance


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried a probiotic?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If anyone has input into what alcohol might be doing to your system and why it eliminates the gas, that could give you some direction, as well.Mark


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

I can fully comprehend your problem as I have suffered from this myself. However, with my lifestyle and age (46) I'm less socially affected by it. No matter what anyone says, I know that this changed when I got IBS and improved when my IBS improved. Maybe the gut acts differently and this creates more noise like the water gushing sound which I certainly had never heard from myself before. I found that it improved with amitryptaline too, so maybe the alcohol relaxes your gut or something. Maybe the hypnotherapy CD 's could help in this way without the chemicals.Try a low gas producing diet to minimise the most unpleasant effect. This can be done quite effectively and I produce very little gas these days. Probiotics can help here too. As for the noise, is the main problem that it wakes you up or that it is affecting your relationships?


----------

